# Amazing samples of the D810 in various conditions



## ruifo (Aug 3, 2014)

I am more and more impressed by the D810. Have a look in some sample shots from new Flickr groups like this one:


https://www.flickr.com/groups/d810-award


Pretty good stuff there, in a variety of condition, like sports, low light, macro, portraits, etc. The ones using the ISO 64 look so good. And there is an interesting poll of lenses in these shots as well.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks good I'm getting mine this week. Just a little concern with the sensitivity of a 36mp sensor. It won't be so forgiving as a 24mp especially when handholding with lower ss.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 4, 2014)

Is there a controlled test we could do to see if people can tell the difference between for example: d800/d800e/d810? I would even like to see the d610 & d7100 being put to a blind test with the d810 to see if people can genuinely see the difference. But that is not to say that this camera isn't amazing in what it does.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Aug 4, 2014)

You would only see the difference if you pixel peep or perform 'extreme' cropping. There are reviews on comparison between D810 & D800e and some how I prefer the images of the D800e in terms of contrast and clarity at raw :O


----------



## ruifo (Aug 4, 2014)

Maybe, only the shots below ISO 100 are more identifiable, for the trained eye, once the D810 is the only DSLR with native ISO below 100.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 4, 2014)

ruifo said:


> Maybe, only the shots below ISO 100 are more identifiable, for the trained eye, once the D810 is the only DSLR with native ISO below 100.



My D600 can shoot at ISO 50, but native is still 100.  Native is 64 on the D810?  

edit: looks like it.  Low 0.3 and 1 is 50 and 32 respectively.



I love the movement on the Chinese Theater shot.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes, 64 native and 50/32 Low.
Its the 1st DSLR going below 100 as native, and this is really showing up.
A new break through in the modern SLRs.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 4, 2014)

Here is a more controlled test of the iso ranges: tests 1, test 2.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 4, 2014)

Some of the women's professional surfing shots done in crop mode with the new Tamron 150-600 look pretty "smudgy", even though they were shot in bright, marine conditions in the California sunshine.


Here's one they link to, and here is the Original sized image on FLickr:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/herosjourneymythology45surf/14802141701/in/pool-d810-awar


No "real detail"look at it closelythe fine detail is all watercolor effected, as if heavy noise reduction had been applied. Look across the bottom of the frame, and look at her arm

This frame was shot at 1/1000 second at f/6.3 and ISO 250. Not really that impressive, and I think shooting this in crop-mode has really hurt this close-in shot. Look at it in the largest size and you can see what I mean.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 4, 2014)

the exif says ISO 200.  Looks more like ISO 20,000 + NR.  same with the others in the series.

meanwhile, this motion is still amazing: https://www.flickr.com/photos/nelsonchee/14617632427/in/pool-d810-award/


----------



## Derrel (Aug 4, 2014)

Braineack said:


> the exif says ISO 200.  Looks more like ISO 20,000 + NR.  same with the others in the series.
> 
> meanwhile, this motion is still amazing: https://www.flickr.com/photos/nelsonchee/14617632427/in/pool-d810-award/



My EXIF reader says ISO 250. But yeah, the ENTIRE series looks very "watercolorish"; that was the name given to noise reduction software in the early Kodak 14 megapixel full-frame camera back when it was the ultimate resolution king; there is a sense of high resolving ability, in a way, but when one looks carefully, there is this weird, hard to describe lack of REAL, actually-shown detail. That was called "the watercolor effect". I still know it when I see it. I spotted the two surf shots as sub-par just from the small thumbnails; examining the large files is disconcerting, especially given the BRIGHT conditions. I agree with you: the look of those images is like sky-high ISO then heavy, detail-killing noise reduction being applied. I am wondering if the sensor was hot from her rapid-fire blasting away and the camera being in the California sun? Because if that is ISO 200 or 250, even crop-frame, there's something weird going on.

Not sure why my EXIF reader says 250 and your says 200; are we maybe on a different frame? Maybe the shooter had AUTO ISO enabled?


----------



## greybeard (Aug 4, 2014)

hamlet said:


> Is there a controlled test we could do to see if people can tell the difference between for example: d800/d800e/d810? I would even like to see the d610 & d7100 being put to a blind test with the d810 to see if people can genuinely see the difference. But that is not to say that this camera isn't amazing in what it does.


Pretty tough to tell with compressed JPEG on a computer monitor.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 4, 2014)

hamlet said:


> Here is a more controlled test of the iso ranges: tests 1, test 2.




Here's another controled shots that is worthy seeing:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ralfs-foto-bude/sets/72157645767539396/


----------



## ruifo (Aug 4, 2014)

Braineack said:


> the exif says ISO 200.  Looks more like ISO 20,000 + NR.  same with the others in the series.



Possible a lens sharpness limitation (Tamron 150-600mm)?





Braineack said:


> meanwhile, this motion is still amazing: https://www.flickr.com/photos/nelsonchee/14617632427/in/pool-d810-award/



Agreed!
The Japanese street dance is also pretty good.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 4, 2014)

nah, I've seen CostalConn's shots using the lens on the D7100.

Derell--I just can't read--I see 250.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Aug 9, 2014)

Got mine today. Love it.

Anyone noticed the loose/flimsy battery door/cover?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 9, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Got mine today. Love it.
> 
> Anyone noticed the *loose/flimsy battery door/cover?*



Thom Hogan mentioned this EXACT, specific issue before he took off for his annual August break. He said that Nikon needs to address this issue, and he pointed out Sony is doing great with battery cover doors. Loose/flimsy/breakage-prone battery compartment doors have bee a HUGE issue for Nikon's CoolPix cameras. My ex-wife bought a new CoolPix a few months ago, and within a week the battery door broke off. She took it back to the store, and they tried to tell her it was HER fault. A quick web search turned up hundreds of the same complaint, all across the world.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Aug 9, 2014)

A flimsy battery door renders the weather sealing useless.


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 9, 2014)

ruifo said:


> I am more and more impressed by the D810. Have a look in some sample shots from new Flickr groups like this one:
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/groups/d810-award
> ...



Here are some of my pictures taken with P&S's. If I told you they were taken on a D810e, would you really know otherwise?
https://www.flickr.com/photos/alanklein2000/sets/72157627614472967/


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 9, 2014)

My point is, the internet is a terrible place to compare images from different cameras.


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 9, 2014)

Is the Nikon D810 still utilizing a Sony sensor?  Or have they made the change to their own yet?


Scott (poison ivy is sooooo fun) B


----------



## chuasam (Aug 12, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> You would only see the difference if you pixel peep or perform 'extreme' cropping. There are reviews on comparison between D810 & D800e and some how I prefer the images of the D800e in terms of contrast and clarity at raw :O



probably because the RAW converter isn't yet optimised for the D810


----------



## Vince.1551 (Aug 12, 2014)

chuasam said:


> Vince.1551 said:
> 
> 
> > You would only see the difference if you pixel peep or perform 'extreme' cropping. There are reviews on comparison between D810 & D800e and some how I prefer the images of the D800e in terms of contrast and clarity at raw :O
> ...



Interesting thought... I never thought of that.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 16, 2014)

Some of my own samples from the D810.

These three factors, combined, are amazing for post editing:
- Base native ISO 64
- Flat color profile
- Highlight-weighted metering



#1 - Sunset light



Downtown Battle Creek Sunset by ruimc77, on Flickr
_Nikon D810 + Nikon AF-S 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5G ED @ &#402;/3.5, 18mm, 1/320 sec, ISO 64, Flat color profile, Highlight-weighted metering, FX RAW 14bit uncompressed (original file: 36.8 MB)_






#2 - Night astro/sky shot



The Milky Way by ruimc77, on Flickr
_Nikon D810 + Nikon AF-S 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5G ED @ &#402;/3.5, 18mm, 15 sec, ISO 6400, Flat color profile, Manual mode__, FX RAW 14bit uncompressed__ (original file: 74.0 MB)_






#3 - This is very very close to a 1:1 crop image.



Crop Irrigation Sprinkler by ruimc77, on Flickr
_Nikon D810 + Nikon AF-S 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5G ED @ &#402;/4.5, 35mm, 1/1000 sec, ISO 64, Flat color profile, Matrix metering mode__, FX RAW 12bit lossy compression__ (original file: 26.8 MB)_






#4



Bombardier CRJ-900ER (reg. N132EV - cn 15219 - KATL/ATL) by ruimc77, on Flickr
_Nikon D810 + Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD @ &#402;/4, 200mm, 1/1250 sec, ISO 1600, Flat color profile, Highlight-weighted metering__, FX RAW 12bit lossy compression__ (original file: 31.4 MB)_




Other samples can be found in here:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruimc/sets/72157646111761317/


----------



## Vince.1551 (Aug 16, 2014)

It's a blooper actually. I need to retake this.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 18, 2014)

Old and new: 'D810' + 'AF Nikkor 28-80mm f/3.3-5.6G'




Nikon D810 by ruimc77, on Flickr

+




AF Nikkor 28-80mm f/3.3-5.6G by ruimc77, on Flickr


_______________________


I tried a high crop test, with this odd combination above, all the way from 36 MPix to 2 MPix only. Pretty good final result, despite some grain.





D810 High Crop Test (from 36 MPix to 2MPix only) by ruimc77, on Flickr


_______________________



And here a bokeh test, with the same body and lens:





Bokeh Test by ruimc77, on Flickr


_______________________


It's amazing how the D810 behaves with some old sharp lenses like this one.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll add one from my quick edit 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forkie (Sep 4, 2014)

Getting one next week!  :bounce:


----------



## ruifo (Sep 4, 2014)

Some low light shots:





Noche en Puebla by ruimc77, on Flickr





Centro Histórico de Puebla by ruimc77, on Flickr





Calles de Puebla by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo (Sep 4, 2014)

And a high dynamic range shot:





Catedral de Puebla by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 4, 2014)

I notice that at 500 or 600% all of these images fall apart.

:smileys:


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 13, 2014)

Shot with 18-35mm G






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 14, 2014)

ruifo said:


> Its the 1st DSLR going below 100 as native,


 Not really, thats already pretty common in medium format.


----------



## ruifo (Sep 16, 2014)

D810 + Nikkor AF-S 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5G IF-ED @ 18mm, f/4.5, 1/8000, ISO 64




Gamboa by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie (Sep 17, 2014)

My company has just bought one for me - haven't used it for a full on shoot yet, but have been playing around with it whilst on a video shoot in Milan this week - It makes some beautiful images, but if you miss your focus, it'll definitely tell everyone about it!

All these were with the 105mm f/2.8.


----------



## ruifo (Sep 20, 2014)

D810 at ISO 8000 (very low light)
Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD at 1/30 sec (VC in real action)




Gilmore Car Museum by ruimc77, on Flickr

D810, Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC USD @ f/4, 135mm, 1/30 sec, ISO 8000

The VC work of this Tamron lens is fenomenal...


----------



## greybeard (Sep 21, 2014)

Here is one comparing the d610-d750-d810


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 26, 2014)

"Enlightenment"

Shot against challenging lighting. 

AF-S 18-35mm G lens. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 26, 2014)

I used Daylight WB to retain the original colour cast in order to retain the mood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucryster (Sep 26, 2014)

D810 with nikor 2.8 14-24


----------



## ruifo (Sep 29, 2014)

D810 action shots (all hand held):





Bite me by ruimc77, on Flickr





Monochrome BIF by ruimc77, on Flickr





in flight by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 29, 2014)

Solid shots ! Did you shoot with DX mode?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruifo (Sep 29, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Solid shots ! Did you shoot with DX mode?



Yes, DX mode. The 1st one (dog) with a 70-200 2.8, the 2nd and 3rd ones (birds) with a 50mm 1.8.


----------



## ruifo (Sep 30, 2014)

Long exposure:




Santinho by ruimc77, on Flickr



______________



Back light:




Tunnel Park Beach by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## chainsawal (Sep 30, 2014)

Amazing shots all through this thread.

One question:  Shooting in crop mode on my D800 the same quality level as the D7000?  I am not real technical with my cameras so I have no idea with the pixel count in crop mode is great than, equal to, or less than a D7000 crop sensor?


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice ruifo I like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 1, 2014)

chainsawal said:


> Amazing shots all through this thread.
> 
> One question:  Shooting in crop mode on my D800 the same quality level as the D7000?  I am not real technical with my cameras so I have no idea with the pixel count in crop mode is great than, equal to, or less than a D7000 crop sensor?


At DX mode you get about 14mpx on the D800


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruifo (Oct 1, 2014)

For the D800/D800E/D810:

*FX area:* 7360 x 4912 = *36.15232* MPix
*5:4 area:* 6144 x 4912 = *30.179328* MPix
*1.2x area:* 6144 x 4080 = *25.06752* MPix
*DX area:* 4800 x 3200 = *15.36* MPix
This is extracted from the Nikon D810 manual.


----------



## ruifo (Oct 5, 2014)

Three more D810 sample shots at low light and very high ISO, with some post-processing at Lightroom 5.6. All shot at 12-bit compressed RAW.

____________________________

D810 @ *ISO 10000*
_D810 + Nikkor AF 28-80mm f/3.3-5.6G @ 80mm, f/5.6, 1/160 sec, ISO 10000_






____________________________

D810 @ *ISO 11400*
_D810 + Nikkor AF 28-80mm f/3.3-5.6G @ 80mm, f/5.6, 1/160 sec, ISO 11400_





____________________________

D810 @ *ISO 12800*
_D810 + Nikkor AF 28-80mm f/3.3-5.6G @ 80mm, f/6.3, 1/80 sec, ISO 12800_





_____________________________

All taken with the old Nikkor 35mm film kit lens AF 28-80mm f/3.3-5.6G:
AF Nikkor 28-80mm f/3.3-5.6G | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
D810 and Nikkor 28-80mm | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## ruifo (Oct 9, 2014)

A new D810 review on YT:


----------



## ruifo (Oct 9, 2014)

And another new review for the D810 compared to the D750:

D750 or D810? | byThom | Thom Hogan

________________________________________




> Oct 2, 2014, 2:09 PM
> *© Thom Hogan 2014*
> 
> *D750 or D810?*
> ...


----------



## zutty (Oct 9, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Got mine today. Love it.
> 
> Anyone noticed the loose/flimsy battery door/cover?


I love my D810 too. Battery door is the same as on other Nikons and a good reason to get a battery

 grip


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 9, 2014)

zutty said:


> Vince.1551 said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine today. Love it.
> ...


Hmm not really true. Other models had better...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 16, 2014)

Not so amazing. I pushed myself to process this today and I think it's underexposed lol






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Not so amazing. I pushed myself to process this today and I think it's underexposed lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On my phone it looks ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 16, 2014)

It's underexposed I just noticed. Gotta recalibrate my screen. Oh well another day perhaps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 16, 2014)

I just noticed I haven't straighten it as well haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruifo (Oct 17, 2014)

Another field review for the D810, with sample videos:


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 17, 2014)

Selective colour ... Haters gonna hate 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruifo (Oct 17, 2014)

*D810 Dynamic Range test*
*Recovering a dark night sky shot at ISO 64*

Just a test of the D810 dynamic range. Shooting the dark night sky at ISO 64 and recovering the file at Lightroom 5.6.
____________________________
Original shot:





Original shot, shot in RAW 14bit uncompressed, flat profile for JPG conversion, croped in post to around the 1.2x mark (25 mpix).

View: original size

____________________________
Post processed shot:





Final shot, after Lightroom 5.6 development, doing a maximum +5.00 exposure increment.

View: original size

____________________________
EXIF:

Make    NIKON CORPORATION
Model    NIKON D810
Capture date    Tue, 14 Oct 2014 04:24:40 GMT
Shutter speed    30s
Aperture    f/3.5
ISO    64
Focal length    18mm
Lens:   Nikkor AF-S 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5G IF-ED
____________________________

For those willing to play with it, here is the original RAW file for download: _8104520.NEF

_8104520.NEF (click to download)
Settings: D810 + Nikkor 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5G IF-ED @ 18mm, f/3.5, ISO 64, 30 sec, 14 bit uncompressed
Histogram below:






____________________________

As an extra, a second raw file link as well, now exposed to the right at ISO 12800. Just for tests as well.


_8104519.NEF (click to download)
Settings: D810 + Nikkor 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5G IF-ED @ 18mm, f/3.5, ISO 12800, 30 sec, 14 bit uncompressed
Histogram below:


----------



## Lucryster (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Vince.1551 (Nov 6, 2014)

I did a test on CH and found different tints on the frames :-O

Will post samples later

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruifo (Nov 7, 2014)

Some night shots with the *D810* and the *Nikkor AF 50mm f/1.8D*:



*ƒ/2.0, 1/100, ISO 1000*



Robert Edward Scissorhands Smith by ruimc77, on Flickr



*ƒ/1.8, 1/60, ISO 2200*



Francisco Madero by ruimc77, on Flickr



*ƒ/2.0, 1/100, ISO 2500*



Sangre by ruimc77, on Flickr



*ƒ/2.0, 1/100, ISO 5000*



Crow in the Crowd by ruimc77, on Flickr



*ƒ/2.0, 1/100, ISO 12800*



Diablo by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Vince.1551 (Nov 9, 2014)

Seems to look better when viewing on large screens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551 (Nov 10, 2014)

This is not a HDR or a composite!






Looks underexposed here hmmm


----------



## goooner (Nov 10, 2014)

This is beautiful!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551 (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh it's not underexposed. Was my phone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruifo (Nov 11, 2014)

Testing the Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 AI-S with the D810:






Indoors by ruimc77, on Flickr






Andromeda Galaxy Star Trek by ruimc77, on Flickr






Warren by night by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Vince.1551 (Nov 23, 2014)

Fun with Photoshop ... with the D810






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551 (Dec 13, 2014)

Boo






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Glick (Dec 15, 2014)

ruifo said:


> Testing the Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 AI-S with the D810:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Some amazing pictures right here. I especially love the last one. So clean.


----------



## ruifo (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks, Matt.
Here is some more, at high ISO:
D810 @ ISO 6400-12800 | Photography Forum


----------



## Vince.1551 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sunset macro. I'm trying to develop this style 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Vince.1551 (Dec 19, 2014)

Is this a little blur? 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruifo (Jan 20, 2015)

Two B&W





Semillas by ruimc77, on Flickr





Zipp... by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## runnah (Jan 20, 2015)

Vince, I'd say all those images are let down by your processing.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jan 20, 2015)

Runnah I've to agree with you some what. I'm having trouble with screen calibration. I'm having some trouble with my new macbook's retina display. Luminance, gamut and contrast is totally out of whack [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]. 

Is that what you were referring to? Are you viewing with iPhone with retina display? 

Please let me know ((


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't see this mentioned so I will. It's not that you can compare 2 camera bodies sooc and see much difference. It's the DR that can be manipulated in post to create amazing images.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jan 20, 2015)

Trever could you please tell me if you see seeing wash out whites and greys? I'll post another image please tell me are you seeing a washed out face on the little girl instead of a gradual tone fading from left to right. Please also mention the device you are viewing from thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jan 20, 2015)

The right side of her face should contain only probably 10% whites from what I'm seeing from my retina display. In iPhone whites cover 70% of her face. In fact the image of the girl should appear slightly underexposed 

I've found out the issue. Beware when you use retina display to perform editing ...! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruifo (Jan 24, 2015)

Vinil LP by ruimc77, on Flickr






Radio by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 25, 2015)

As the total newb on this post, these are fantastic!
The pp and other issues mentioned here, are above my pay grade ;}
Nancy


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jan 25, 2015)

Feel free to ask anything Nancy. We are here to learn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551 (Feb 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruifo (Feb 11, 2015)

Lannwit nan Aquin by ruimc77, on Flickr





Jaden Diri by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2015)

Some photo stitching, with massive detail and resolution:





San Francisco-Oakland Bridge Skyline in 47 Mpix by ruimc77, on Flickr





Downtown SFO in 49 Mpix by ruimc77, on Flickr





SFO Peninsula and Bay in 109 Mpix by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo (Apr 18, 2015)

Sol y lluvia by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo (Apr 23, 2015)

Syèl lannwit Ayiti a by ruimc77, on Flickr





Avril Lyrids douch la meteor by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## 407370 (Apr 23, 2015)

I have to get a new camera and some of these images are making a very good impression on me.

Keep posting images of this quality so I can show my wife how much a D810 would enrich my hobby.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 28, 2015)

Omgosh! Just lovely....you are an ad for the 8xx !!


----------



## ruifo (Apr 28, 2015)

Two D810 + 105mm f/2.8 shots:






La Ardilla by ruimc77, on Flickr






La Cucaracha by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------

